# Ram Hdd - Zeig der SSD die Rücklichter



## klefreak (15. Dezember 2007)

*Ram Hdd - Zeig der SSD die Rücklichter*

Nachdem schon auf der PCGH Homepage ein Bericht über ein Raid 0 System mit 9 SSD's gezeigt wurde, welches eine enorme Datenraten liefert, gibt es jetzt eine noch schnellere Technik, welche bei passendem Kleingeld auch eine SSD in den Schatten stellt.

Ram Drive heißt das Zauberwort, eine Festplatte aus DDR Ram Modulen aufgebaut verspricht Transverraten nahe dem Theoretischen Maximum und auch rekordverdächtige Zugriffszeiten.

wer will nicht auch sein Betriebssystem in wenigen Sekunden gebootet haben?? 



> Toms Hardware:
> 
> Die Behauptung von HyperOS, das HyperDrive 4 sei die schnellste Festplatte der Welt klingt wie jede andere Werbemasche  mit dem winzigen Unterschied, dass sie wirklich wahr ist. Das HyperDrive 4 bietet *herausragenden Durchsatz von bis zu 114 MB/s, wobei es beim Lesen und Schreiben praktisch keine Zugriffszeiten mehr gibt*. Letzteres macht in der Praxis oft mehr aus als die reine Datenrate. Das wiederum resultiert in bewundernswerter Leistungsfähigkeit. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob Sie das HyperDrive 4 mit 2 GB oder mit 16 GB Speicher betreiben.
> 
> *Die Reaktionsfähigkeit des Systems steigt höher als es mit allen anderen Hardware-Upgrades möglich wäre*.


Das neue Hyperdrive 4 welches in seiner maximalen Ausbaustufe 16 GB an Daten aufnehmen kann wird mit 8 DDR1 Speichermodulen bestückt und hat auch noch einen 1,8" Hdd  Anschluss + Akku  um bei Stromausfall die Daten noch auf ein nichtflüchtiges Medium Speichern zu können.

Leider benützt das Gerät DDR1 anstelle von DDR2 und auch noch die betagte UDMA133 Schnittstelle, Sata300 oder noch schneller wäre hier sicher sinnvoller, auch die DRR2 Preise würden dem Produkt guttun. mit einem Anschaffungspreis von ca 1700$ für das Laufwerk, exklusive dem Speicher ist dieses System leider nicht für normale User geeignet, Zeigt aber wie schnelle Datentransverleistung auszusehen hat !!!

klefreak


Quelle: http://www.tomshardware.com/de/HyperDrive-RAM-SSD-Solid-State-Drive,testberichte-239871.html


----------



## CentaX (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ram Hdd - Zeig der SSD die Rücklichter*

Also, wenns 100 Euro kosten würde und SATA hätte, wärs ne Anschaffung wert...


----------



## niLe (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ram Hdd - Zeig der SSD die Rücklichter*

Wer will den heutzutage noch 16GB für 1700$ kaufen, die durch den alten Anschluss auch noch derart ausgebremst werden? Für den Preis kann ich mir auch durch SSDs einen schnellen und wesentlich größeren Speicher bauen.

IODrive geht da imho in die richtige Richtung, auch wenn die Preise natürlich noch "recht hoch" sind.


----------



## Maggats (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ram Hdd - Zeig der SSD die Rücklichter*



nie schrieb:


> Wer will den heutzutage noch 16GB für 1700$ kaufen,



die 16 gb ram mußte nochma extra kaufen, für 1700 bekommste nur die box

es ist doch bei jeder neuen technick dasselbe, anfangs teuer, später günstig.

ich fin diese box intressant, wenn auch noch zu teuer und ddr 2 ram sollte sie schon unterstützen,


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ram Hdd - Zeig der SSD die Rücklichter*

Das Speicherinterface bremst hier deutlich, der RAID0 Verbund der 9 SSDs schafft eine wesentlich höhere Datenübertragung. Ist aber auch ein paar Euro teurer


----------



## exa (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ram Hdd - Zeig der SSD die Rücklichter*

also das io drive mit 16 gb würde dann ca 480 euro kosten, im vergleich hierzu ein echtes schnäppchen!!!


----------



## jign (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ram Hdd - Zeig der SSD die Rücklichter*

Also das Ding finde ich jetzt ehrlichgesagt nicht so den Bringer, ganz nett sicher aber da gibt es doch schon wesentlich besseres zb IOdrive aber 20 je GB ist schon recht happig, für die Hälfte würde ichs aber kaufen dann bootet VISTA mal in unter 30min


----------



## klefreak (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ram Hdd - Zeig der SSD die Rücklichter*

naja, klar ist, dass die schnittstelle hier echt limitierend ist, aber schon die zigriffszeiten sind um ein vielfaches kürzer, wenn der nachfolger ddr2/ddr3 und sata300 oder sogar 2 oder mehr sata300 schnittstellen( so als onboardraid)  unterstützt dann gibt das ding richtig gas


----------

